# Neue Abmahnwelle in Sicht



## knabi (31 Januar 2007)

Hier eine neuerliche Idee zum Gelddrucken von unseren geliebten Bürokraten:

http://www.computerwoche.de/job_karriere/personal_management/586475/

Das dürfte etliche von Euch betreffen, denke ich mal. Also schnell ändern, bevor wieder irgenwelche geldgierigen Winkeladvokaten Abmahnungen verschicken ...

:sw19: 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2007)

Unsere Politiker sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht :twisted:!


----------



## maxi (31 Januar 2007)

Naja,
glaube Menschen die von so Abmahnungen leben werden im nächsten Leben als kleine AA Würmer auf die Welt kommen


----------



## HSThomas (31 Januar 2007)

toter Link....?


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2007)

HSThomas schrieb:


> toter Link....?



Nein, der geht.


----------



## Markus (31 Januar 2007)

hat dieser niederträchtige haufen scheisse der sich diese schwule kacke ausgedacht hat auch irgendwo geschrieben wie groß die schrifft sein muss bzw. was für eine farbe sie haben muss...

irgendwann kommt wieder der tag wo leute auf die straße gehen und solche vollidioten kaltblütig abstechen - nicht unwarscheinlich das ich mitkomme... :twisted:


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hat dieser niederträchtige haufen scheisse der sich diese schwule kacke ausgedacht hat auch irgendwo geschrieben wie groß die schrifft sein muss bzw. was für eine farbe sie haben muss...
> 
> irgendwann kommt wieder der tag wo leute auf die straße gehen und solche vollidioten kaltblütig abstechen - nicht unwarscheinlich das ich mitkomme... :twisted:




Sag mir dann Bescheid, ich kann bezeugen , das du in Notwehr gehandelt hast !

Der Tag wird allerdings nie kommen, da die Deutschen ein dummes, obrigkeitshöriges Volk sind. In USA oder F gehts anders zur Sache ...

Eigendlich haben wir es nicht besser verdient...


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sag mir dann Bescheid, ich kann bezeugen , das du in Notwehr gehandelt hast !
> 
> Der Tag wird allerdings nie kommen, da die Deutschen ein dummes, obrigkeitshöriges Volk sind. In USA oder F gehts anders zur Sache ...
> 
> Eigendlich haben wir es nicht besser verdient...


 

Woher kommt der Unterschied zwischen D und F? Wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte ich schon lange einige Ämter niedergebrannt und Autobahnen gesperrt.
pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Woher kommt der Unterschied zwischen D und F? Wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte ich schon lange einige Ämter niedergebrannt und Autobahnen gesperrt.
> pt




Tja, wenn ich das wüsste...

Die Mentalität ist halt grundverschieden.

Niederbrennen macht der gute Deutsche nur, wenns der Führer befiehlt.
Dann allerdings ist es ihm auch egal, WAS er niederbrennt...

Ist schon seltsam.

Und sei sicher: In 1 Woche interessiert sich kein Schwein mehr dafür, da hat das dumme Volk alles geschluckt...

Wir würden auch ne MwSt. von 80% schlucken, glaubs mir !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

*Wir dummen deutschen*

Wir trauen uns ja noch nichtmal, die eigene Nationalhymne zu singen!

Und wenn ich jetzt schreibe "Deutschland erwache" dann bin ich ein Nazi, also schreib ich es nicht.


----------



## Markus (31 Januar 2007)

kann mir jemand obige frage beantworten?

habe schrifftgröße 1 gewählt und um mein entgegenkommen als braver bürger zu zeigen habe ich farbe hellgrau anstatt weiss genommen.

ist das ok?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kann mir jemand obige frage beantworten?
> 
> habe schrifftgröße 1 gewählt und um mein entgegenkommen als braver bürger zu zeigen habe ich farbe hellgrau anstatt weiss genommen.
> 
> ist das ok?




```
Zwar hat der Gesetzgeber von einer Regelung der Schriftart und Schriftgröße abgesehen. Das Gesetz verlangt aber die Angaben auf dem Geschäftsbrief selbst. Daher reicht ein bloßer Link auf das Impressum der Website des Kaufmanns oder Unternehmens nicht aus, auch wenn jeder Empfänger einer E-Mail auch über einen Internet-Zugang verfügen dürfte
```

Wenns lesbar ist, sollte es OK sein.


----------



## maxi (31 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Sag mir dann Bescheid, ich kann bezeugen , das du in Notwehr gehandelt hast !
> 
> Der Tag wird allerdings nie kommen, da die Deutschen ein dummes, obrigkeitshöriges Volk sind. In USA oder F gehts anders zur Sache ...
> 
> Eigendlich haben wir es nicht besser verdient...


 
Du USA sind da noch viel dümmer als Wir.

Wer bei uns einiges verstehen will, den empfehle ich das Buch *Die Hydra*


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Du USA sind da noch viel dümmer als Wir.
> 
> Wer bei uns einiges verstehen will, den empfehle ich das Buch *Die Hydra*




Der hier "auf ein Wort" ist auch recht spassig...


----------



## Tobi P. (31 Januar 2007)

Die einzig richtige Vorgehensweise beim Erhalt einer Abmahnung: Zusammenrollen, anspitzen und dem Abmahner mittels eines großen Hammers in den Arsch rammen, bis ihm die Scheisse aus den Ohren quillt :twisted:
Anschliessend noch mal mit nacktem Arsch über ne Sandpapierbahn ziehen, 20er Körnung :twisted:
Den Rest dann im Sondermüll entsorgen, wo dieses Gesocks hingehört - samt GEZlern und Überwachungsfanatikern (bevor wir hier auch noch Röntgenkameras vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen wie die Inselaffen).

Politiker nennt man auch Volksvertreter - darum:

Ein Staubsaugervertreter verkauft Staubsauger.
Ein Siemensvertreter verkauft Siemensprodukte.
Und ein Volksvertreter verkauft - na was wohl.......


Gruß Tobi (der lieber aufhört, bevor noch was explodiert)


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Die einzig richtige Vorgehensweise beim Erhalt einer Abmahnung: Zusammenrollen, anspitzen und dem Abmahner mittels eines großen Hammers in den Arsch rammen, bis ihm die Scheisse aus den Ohren quillt :twisted:
> Anschliessend noch mal mit nacktem Arsch über ne Sandpapierbahn ziehen, 20er Körnung :twisted:
> Den Rest dann im Sondermüll entsorgen, wo dieses Gesocks hingehört - samt GEZlern und Überwachungsfanatikern (bevor wir hier auch noch Röntgenkameras vor die Nase gesetzt bekommen wie die Inselaffen).
> 
> ...





Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein:



Markus schrieb:


> naja einen telefonhörer kann man aufhängen wenn man sich verwählt hat...


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Januar 2007)

hallo,

genau das thema hab ich vor wochen gepostet habe, man kann wegen jedem verklagt werden, z.b. der fönig, markus, ug, ich usw.. wir betreiben urherberverletzung mit den den bildchen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Januar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ... ug, ... wir betreiben urherberverletzung mit den den bildchen.



Unsinn.
Ich darf meine Passfotos einstellen, wo ich will.


----------



## ASEGS (31 Januar 2007)

*EHUG und ihre Auswirklung!*

Hallo!

Der Grund, warum das neue Gesetz verabschiedet worden ist, ist folgendes: (Quelle: Pressemitteilung der BMJ)

Durch diese Neuregelung sollen spätestens bis 01.01.2007 Handels-, Genossenschafts- und Partnerschaftsregister auf den elektronischen Betrieb umgestellt werden. Für die Führung der Register bleiben die Amtsgerichte zuständig. Um die Verwaltung der Register zu beschleunigen, können Unterlagen zukünftig nur noch elektronisch eingereicht werden. Allerdings können Übergangsfristen durch Länderverordnungen vorsehen, dass Unterlagen bis spätestens Ende 2009 auch noch in Papierform eingereicht werden können. Aus Gründen der Rechtssicherheit bleibt für die Anmeldungen zur Eintragung eine öffentliche Beglaubigung erforderlich. Zur Beschleunigung der Eintragung ist unter anderem vorgesehen, dass über den Antrag grundsätzlich „unverzüglich“ zu entscheiden ist.Zudem können ab 01.01.2007 unter www.unternehmensregister.de wesentliche publikationspflichtige Daten eines Unternehmens online abgerufen werden. Durch das EHUG soll die Richtlinie 2003/58/EG zur Änderung der 1. gesellschaftsrechtlichen Richtlinie, Teile der EU-Transparenzrichtlinie 2004/109/EG sowie Beschlüsse der Regierungskommission Corporate Governance umgesetzt werden.

Zu den Änderungen im Einzelnen (als pdf, Quelle: s.o.): Dateianhang!

Hier der komplette Gesetzestext (als pdf, Quelle: s.o.): Dateianhang!

Pflichtangaben für geschäftliche eMails
Was bisher bereits für die papierene Geschäftspost galt, gilt wegen einer zum 1. Januar 2007 in Kraft getretenen Gesetzesänderungen der §§ *37a HGB*, *35a GmbHG* und *80 AktG* nun auch für eMails:
Alle Geschäftspost, egal ob Brief oder eMail, müssen daher folgende Angaben enthalten:

die Rechtsform, 
der Sitz der Gesellschaft, 
das Registergericht des Sitzes der Gesellschaft und die Nummer, unter der die Gesellschaft in das Handelsregister eingetragen ist, sowie 
alle Geschäftsführer und, 
sofern die Gesellschaft einen Aufsichtsrat gebildet und dieser einen Vorsitzenden hat, der Vorsitzende des Aufsichtsrats. 
Die Geschäftsführer (bzw. der Vorstand) und der Vorsitzende des Aufsichtsrats müssen mit dem Familiennamen und mindestens einem ausgeschriebenen Vornamen angegeben werden.
Werden, etwa bei einer GmbH, Angaben über das Kapital der Gesellschaft gemacht, so müssen in jedem Fall das Stammkapital sowie, wenn nicht alle in Geld zu leistenden Einlagen eingezahlt sind, der Gesamtbetrag der ausstehenden Einlagen angegeben werden.
Dieser Pflichtangaben bedarf es nur nicht bei Mitteilungen oder Berichten, die im Rahmen einer bestehenden Geschäftsverbindung ergehen und für die üblicherweise Vordrucke verwendet werden, in denen lediglich die im Einzelfall erforderlichen besonderen Angaben eingefügt zu werden brauchen. Aber Achtung: Bestellscheine gelten als Geschäftsbriefe, und auf Ihnen müssen die Pflichtangaben auch enthalten sein, wenn sie im Rahmen einer bestehenden Geschäftsbeziehung verwendet werden.
Werden diese Angaben nicht gemacht, droht nicht nur ein gerichtliches Zwangsgeld, sondern insbesondere auch kostenpflichtige Abmahnungen von Mitwettbewerbern. Daher sollten Sie für geschäftliche eMails in Ihrem eMail-Programm einen “Footer” mit diesen Angaben einrichten, der dann jeder eMail automatisch angehängt wird.

ASEGS


----------



## Tobi P. (31 Januar 2007)

*Meine Meinung*

Tja zotos, das ist eben meine Meinung und ich stehe dazu. Mein ehemaliger Deutschlehrer (oh man, das ist ja auch schon acht Jahre her) hatte für so ein Pack auch einen schönen Ausdruck: "Parasiten am Arsch der Gesellschaft".


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (31 Januar 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Tja zotos, das ist eben meine Meinung und ich stehe dazu. Mein ehemaliger Deutschlehrer (oh man, das ist ja auch schon acht Jahre her) hatte für so ein Pack auch einen schönen Ausdruck: "Parasiten am Arsch der Gesellschaft".
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi




Das ging wohl leider in die Hose.

Also Du hast geschrieben.


Tobi P. schrieb:


> Politiker nennt man auch Volksvertreter - darum:
> 
> Ein Staubsaugervertreter verkauft Staubsauger.
> Ein Siemensvertreter verkauft Siemensprodukte.
> Und ein Volksvertreter verkauft - na was wohl.......



Zu den Politikern ist mir dann der Spruch von Markus eingefallen:


Markus schrieb:


> naja einen telefonhörer kann man aufhängen wenn man sich verwählt hat...



Das sollte Deine Aussage noch unterstreichen.


----------



## Ralle (1 Februar 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Der Grund, warum das neue Gesetz verabschiedet worden ist, ist folgendes: (Quelle: Pressemitteilung der BMJ)
> 
> ...



Ich sagte doch, die sind nicht mehr ganz dicht.:twisted:
Früher schrieb ein Kaufmann dem anderen einen Brief, oder Mozart schrieb 'nen Bettelbrief an einen seiner Förderer. Das wars. Heute wird für so einen Normalvorgang eine Richtlinie, Verordnung, Gesetz und sonstwas gebraucht. Nochmal, die sind nicht meht ganz dicht.:twisted:


----------



## Tobi P. (1 Februar 2007)

Vielleicht sollten wir den ganzen Scheiss einfach kollektiv ignorieren. Was können diese Bürokratenarschlöcher denn dagegen tun, etwa sämtliche deutschen Unternehmen abmahnen oder verklagen? Viel Spass :twisted:


Gruß Tobi


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2007)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich diesen Thread noch mal etwas nach oben holen.

Ich hatte heute ein Gespräch mit einem befreundeteten Kollegen, welcher auch selbstständig ist.
Der durfte wegen diesem Krampf jetzt bereits ~ 2000€ blechen.

Er hat dann mit diesem Anwaltsbüro gesprochen, also die Impressumspflicht gilt für E-Mails UND Faxe,
aber ebenso auch für Schaltpläne, Bedienungsanleitungen etc.

Grund war wohl das diese (scheinbar) arbeitslosen Rechtsverdreher ihm eine fingierte Anfrage per Mail zugesendet hatten,
worauf er Ihnen geantwortet hat, natürlich ohne Impressum in der Mail.

Und Achtung wenn ihr mal wieder ein Fax (z.B. Schaltpläne) versendet, und dabei die falsche Faxnummer erwischt,
dann ist der "Geschädigte" dessen Fax ja dann Papier, Toner etc. verbraucht hat,
berechtigt von euch Schadenersatz einzuklagen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Februar 2007)

Wenn das mit der fingierten Anfrage denn so stimmt, war das ne ganz miese Falle. Dem hätte ich überhaupt nichts gezahlt, sondern die Geschichte sowohl der Anwaltskammer als auch der Presse zukommen lassen. Wäre da nicht sogar ne Anzeige gerechtfertigt? Man müsste nen Juristen (aber einen echten) fragen 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Ralle (2 Februar 2007)

Ich bin inzwischen zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß das Faustrecht wieder eingeführt werden sollte. :twisted: Wenn so ein Schmuddelheini 3 x die Fr... richtig voll bekommen hat, überlegt er sich vielleicht, sein Geld wieder ehrlich zu verdienen. Tobi, mit dem Teufel kannst du doch nicht den Belzebub austreiben, das wird nichts. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn solchen Leuten mal die Autos angezündet werden, da braucht man kein Hellseher zu sein, um zu sehen, daß sich so langsam aber sicher immer mehr Frust im Land anstaut.

PS: Und NEIN, ich bin kein Befürworter von Gewalttätigkeit .


----------



## zotos (2 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß das Faustrecht wieder eingeführt werden sollte....
> 
> ... Und NEIN, ich bin kein Befürworter von Gewalttätigkeit .



Hmm...? 

Diese neue Reglung wird in Zweijahren so Standard sein wie heute das Impressum bei den Homepages (was ich ja auch in den meisten Fällen für absolut überzogen halte). 

[Werbung]
Ralle Was macht der Chat?
[/Werbung]


----------



## ASEGS (2 Februar 2007)

@MSB:
Das ist aber viel Geld. Eher wird wohl der Anwalt bezahlt, anstatt die Abmahnung als solches. Denn die Gebühren kann man aus dem Gesetzestext (s. letzen Beitrag) ersehen, diese liegen nicht so hoch! 

@Tobi P.
Das Problem ist die Beweiserbringung. Sprich, die Frage ist immer in solchen Dingen, ob Du beweisen kannst, dass man dich „reingelegt hat“. Und das wird wohl eher schwierig werden. Davon abgesehen, ist nun mal mit diesem neuen Gesetz eine solche Handlung mit Abmahnung angedroht. Unabhängig davon, ob man Ihn reingelegt hat oder nicht. Quasi: „eine rechtswidrige Handlung, wird dadurch keine rechtmäßige, weil die andere oder eine andere rechtswidrig war“! So leider nun mal die Gesetzes- und Rechtslage!

@ Alle:
Bitte aufpassen!!
Alle als „geschäftlich“ zu zuordnende Schriftstücke, die verschickt werden sollen (auch per Fax) und so in den Geschäftsverkehr gelangen, sind davon betroffen. D.h., auch sogar eine Kopie eines anderen, dessen Erschaffer Sie nicht sind, aber Sie in den Geschäftsverkehr an Dritte raus geben, ist ein solches Schriftstück. 
Einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme: (s. letzen Beitrag)
Bereits bei bestehenden Geschäftsbeziehungen sind diese Angaben nicht erforderlich!

Wir überlegen uns einen Stempel anfertigen zu lassen, mit allen Pflichtangaben, um einfach Zeit zu sparen, wenn wir Kopien oder ähnliches über Fax an Dritte verschicken oder so rausgeben. 

Im den meisten anderen Ländern sind solche Angaben längst bereits an Muss, bei jedem Schriftstück, dass in den Geschäftsverkehr gelangen soll! Und die gesetzlichen Auswirkungen bei Zuwiderhandlungen sind weit aus schlimmer. Daher auch der Beschluss des EU-Rates, dies zu vereinheitlichen! Worauf dieses Gesetz sich ja stützt. 
Danke EU! Danke Globalisierung! Als ob wir nichts Besseres zu tun haben!
In einigen Ländern muss man sogar nach den Vorgaben der Gesetze die Form und Größe des Firmenstempels und die Schrift- und Formgröße der Firmenangaben auf einem Briefkopf anfertigen und drucken lassen um diese dann anschließend bei der entsprechenden behördlichen Stelle genehmigen zu lassen. Und nur bestimmte Stempelhersteller und Druckerrein haben dafür eine Lizenz. Verrückter geht es nicht! 

ASEGS


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2007)

hallo,
@ asegs:ein lichtblick ist der neue gesetzesentwurf, abmahnkosten bei leichten vergehen auf 50€ begrenzt, ip anfrage an die statsanwaltschaft kostet 200€ pauschal, das dürfte das unwesen des abmahnes dämpfen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ asegs:ein lichtblick ist der neue gesetzesentwurf, abmahnkosten bei leichten vergehen auf 50€ begrenzt, ip anfrage an die statsanwaltschaft kostet 200€ pauschal, das dürfte das unwesen des abmahnes dämpfen




na, ob das die Anwaltlobby durchgehen läst ?


----------



## ASEGS (2 Februar 2007)

@lorenz2512
Kennst Du vielleicht im Internet eine Seite, wo man diesen Gesetzesentwurf mal nachlesen kann? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren! Danke! 
Werde auch mal gleich selber schauen. 
Ja ich weiß, wir sind teuer und gerade die Staatsanwaltschaft! Manchmal ist das ja auch gut, wie in diesem Fall! 

ASEGS


----------



## ASEGS (2 Februar 2007)

@lorenz2512

Danke! Einen Auszug des Entwurfes habe ich gefunden!

ASEGS


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2007)

hallo,
habe die infos von heise den direkten link habe ich leider nicht, mußt halt suchen, aber da war der gesamte gesetzesentwurf http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83335
@ ug. deine beiträge werden gelöscht.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> @ ug. deine beiträge werden gelöscht.




Was ?

meinst du mich ??

Welche Beiträge ?

Versteh das nicht ...


----------



## ASEGS (2 Februar 2007)

@lorenz2512:

Danke! Ich habe einen von der Bundesregierung gefunden!
Wenn Ihr mal lesen wollt :
http://www.bundesregierung.de/nn_12...1-24-mehr-schutz-des-geistigen-eigentums.html

ASEGS


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 Februar 2007)

moin,
@ug: wer über die stränge schlägt kricht eins über, ohne abmahnung, und kostenfrei


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> moin,
> @ug: wer über die stränge schlägt kricht eins über, ohne abmahnung, und kostenfrei





Siehe PM.


----------



## MSB (2 Februar 2007)

Ich muss mal schauen das ich die Abmahnung ansich bekomme,
dann kann ich ja mal schreiben was da so drin stand.


----------



## ASEGS (3 Februar 2007)

Habe mal in den betreffenden neuen Gesetzen nachgeschlagen:
Wer als Geschäftsführer oder Liquidator eine entsprechende Angabe nach §§ 35a Abs. 1, 4 oder § 71 Abs. 5 GmbHG-E nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig macht, handelt ordnungswidrig.. Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 10.000 € geahndet werden (§ 85a GmbHG-E). Also dann kann das schon sein mit den 2.000 €  nur an Bußgeld! 


ASEGS


----------



## zotos (3 Februar 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83335...
> @ ug. deine beiträge werden gelöscht.



Das ist der falsche Weg. 

Man sollte sie als Buch drucken und verkaufen.


----------



## Tobi P. (3 Februar 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Wer als Geschäftsführer oder Liquidator eine entsprechende Angabe nach §§ 35a Abs. 1, 4 oder § 71 Abs. 5 GmbHG-E nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig macht, handelt ordnungswidrig.. Die Ordnungswidrigkeit kann mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 10.000 € geahndet werden (§ 85a GmbHG-E).
> ASEGS




Ich glaube, ich arbeite ab jetzt nur noch schwarz :twisted: Dem Teil meiner Kunden , der das mitmachen würde, vertraue ich zu 100% und für ne Abmachung reicht da ein Handschlag 
Zur Hölle mit den verfluchten Verordnungsfanatikern!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (3 Februar 2007)

Ach was habt ihr gegen die Dummfug-Regelungen?
Es sind weit über 4 Mio Arbeitslose die damit für einen 1€-Job eingesetzt werden können um zumindest den E-Mailverkehr mitzulesen und die "Schwarzen Schafe" zu Melden.  
Neh Spaß bei Seite. Die haben echt nichtmehr alle Kugeln am Christbaum mit der Bürokratie. Bald gibt es die nächste Abmahnwelle auf´s "Furzen", da nicht der "neuen" Norm entsprechend... Zu lang, zu laut, zu geruchsintensiv.


----------

